# forget your ratings - pax new way to hurt you



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

pax no longer 1 star you , they retaliate by reporting you for anything from dangerous driving to being intoxicated or felt uncomfortable. 

uber has basically put ratings on the back burner and made it so pax can get you deactived faster than a low rating could.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

anyone have similar experiences yet?


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I have facial expression of being pissed off always because i am a bit shy, when was driving two drunk girls they were asking "*do we annoy you*" this is why you look like this "*do you think we are stupid*" (because they running their mouth all day).

I just cannot make a happy or neutral face it just happens i look like i am pissed off all the time, hope i people don't think its because of them and get me in trouble.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Got a professionalism report because I had a red nose in my car to show support for the cause. Pax "oh that reminds me of sad things, I don't like. It's not professional to have that in your car"
Verbal AND reported to uber by pax. 

6 minute trip


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Alcohol + pax access to ratings and red flags = disastrous consequences for driver ratings.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

One of my pax left a half empty liquor bottle in the rear storage of my seat dont know how long it was there i only noticed at the end of the day.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

I had this happen yesterday. 1 pax left a bad report of Safety, Cleanliness and Professionalism all at the same time. All not true. My first bad reports that I have ever received. I think I know which Pax did it but not completely sure because there really was no problems at all with any of them. But I guess it could have been from a previous day. I really don't want this malicious liar in my car again. Is there any way to ask Uber not to match me up with whoever did this again?

I really wish that Uber would put the names of the Pax on the requests for pick up.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Driv0rX said:


> I have facial expression of being pissed off always because i am a bit shy, when was driving two drunk girls they were asking "*do we annoy you*" this is why you look like this "*do you think we are stupid*" (because they running their mouth all day).


I had that happen too.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Got a professionalism report because I had a red nose in my car to show support for the cause. Pax "oh that reminds me of sad things, I don't like. It's not professional to have that in your car"
> Verbal AND reported to uber by pax.
> 
> 6 minute trip


What a frkn idiot, I had mine on that day! Pax was probably sad because it reminds them of themselves after the bar, and they couldn't drink that day


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I had many people asking if i am okay when they get into car well i look pissed off but i just cannot help it wish there was a way to give drive little privacy from pax.

Sometimes you get 2 pax that mind their own business, other times they stare at me and keep quiet, this makes me shy and having even more angry facial expression.



Johnny Driver said:


> I really don't want this malicious liar in my car again. Is there any way to ask Uber not to match me up with whoever did this again?
> 
> I really wish that Uber would put the names of the Pax on the requests for pick up.


I heard on Lyft training course that if you rate pax 3 stars or less after ride you will never get requests from that pax again, not sure if uber doing same.



Bpr2 said:


> Got a professionalism report because* I had a red nose in my car to show support for the cause*. Pax "oh that reminds me of sad things, I don't like. It's not professional to have that in your car"
> Verbal AND reported to uber by pax.
> 
> 6 minute trip


What that means?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Driv0rX said:


> What that means?


https://www.walgreens.com/topic/promotion/rednoseday.jsp


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

Johnny Driver said:


> I had this happen yesterday. 1 pax left a bad report of Safety, Cleanliness and Professionalism all at the same time. All not true. My first bad reports that I have ever received. I think I know which Pax did it but not completely sure because there really was no problems at all with any of them. But I guess it could have been from a previous day. I really don't want this malicious liar in my car again. Is there any way to ask Uber not to match me up with whoever did this again?
> 
> I really wish that Uber would put the names of the Pax on the requests for pick up.


My car is always immaculate and I had a passenger whose name I'm not sure I'm allowed to write on here so I won't (are we allowed to identify passengers in chat boards?) and she reported me for cleanliness. I have one of those Sam's Xpress memberships. $26/month for 2 washes a day and unlimited self-vacuum. I only did a 5 rides that day. 4 5-star ratings, one gave me a "Neat and Tidy" and she reported me for cleanliness of all things.

I knew exactly who it was and I sent pictures to Uber support of my car at the end of the night - granted I suppose they might think I took the car to the wash before sending the photos, but they can see my badges and that it was my only one-star rating at the time. So they care but they can't tell you who it was or do anything about it. So now I just have to make sure I don't pick up that lady, even though I can never truly know it was her.


----------



## LAXGUY (Oct 10, 2016)

I am a high rated driver with about 5,000 trips. Long story short... one day I got so upset after waking up to these false claims from: cleanliness, navigation, and professionalism etc. 
That I decided to not make any money and instead walk in to an UBER office and see what's the deal.
*** basically the lady behind the counter told me not to worry that she can see I am a high rated driver and that some riders have found out that by making up any complaint will reward them with some kind of small discount, credit, etc.*** 
I replied well if you know this is happening what are you doing to fight this problem for us drivers?
... She replied: we are keeping an eye on those riders that are habitual complainer and we may deactivate them if we can determine that was the game.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

they dont even let you know what exactly the complaint is..........or refute anything


----------



## LAXGUY (Oct 10, 2016)

On another note I had a passenger walk out of my vehicle with my portable charger that I had let him use to charge his I phone.
When I realized what he did it was to late to contact him directly because I had ended the trip... and so I contacted uber and explained what had happened and that I would like them to contact that rider for my property back.
After many emails back in fourth... uber basically said we can't go around accusing riders and that I should keep an eye on my things more.
Finally I went into an uber office and explained everything and told them that at this point I'm not interested in my property because I have made several good faith gestures on my part to retrieve my property and uber does not care about its partners
I said I will just pay my attorney to file a records discovery for that passenger and make everything PUBLIC via all media outlets of this treatment.
They paid me on the spot for my loss into my account and said " we normally don't do this".


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Stars and reports. Completely anonymous. Completely arbitrary. Completely irrefutable due to the complete lack of any useful information attached to it. Cannot argue against that which I am unaware of. Cannot correct that which I do not know is wrong......Two things ( among many others ) drive good business; Data and Communications. We are given nothing of the sort. Ex, "Professionalism" covers more than enough subject matter to necessitate at least SOME level of specificity when filing and forwarding such a complaint. What about my professionalism did you find lacking exactly ? What area do you think needs attention ? etc, etc, etc........ Nope. Go self-evaluate. Or better yet; Guess...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberMensch3000 said:


> Stars and reports. Completely anonymous. Completely arbitrary. Completely irrefutable due to the complete lack of any useful information attached to it. Cannot argue against that which I am unaware of. Cannot correct that which I do not know is wrong......Two things ( among many others ) drive good business; Data and Communications. We are given nothing of the sort. Ex, "Professionalism" covers more than enough subject matter to necessitate at least SOME level of specificity when filing and forwarding such a complaint. What about my professionalism did you find lacking exactly ? What area do you think needs attention ? etc, etc, etc........ Nope. Go self-evaluate. Or better yet; Guess...


I do agree with you there should be a requirement to explain your rating more.

-- driver had a tip sign
-- driver did not open my door
-- driver refused to wait for me at additional stops.

The current system gives no information that is useful to the driver to help them understand what exactly it is that the riders expect when those expectations are not being meet.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Johnny Driver said:


> I had this happen yesterday. 1 pax left a bad report of Safety, Cleanliness and Professionalism all at the same time. All not true. My first bad reports that I have ever received. I think I know which Pax did it but not completely sure because there really was no problems at all with any of them. But I guess it could have been from a previous day. I really don't want this malicious liar in my car again. Is there any way to ask Uber not to match me up with whoever did this again?
> 
> I really wish that Uber would put the names of the Pax on the requests for pick up.


Had this happen to me last night. PAX flagged me for navigation, pickup, safety, cleanliness and professionalism. Like you nothing went wrong.

When I saw cleanliness on there I was more than shocked. I purchased a Hyundai Sonata Limited Edition that was driven out of the dealership a little more than three weeks ago. I wash and vacuum it several times a week and always check to make sure PAX didn't leave garbage several times a day until after my last trip and use a car duster for the exterior. As for personal hygiene I do laundry once a week, bathe everyday, use deodorant and spray myself with smell good stuff. The other complaints I won't get into. Sometimes you get idiots for PAX. Luckily my ratings didn't go down. Best thing to do is move on.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2017)

NYCFunDriver said:


> Had this happen to me last night. PAX flagged me for navigation, pickup, safety, cleanliness and professionalism. Like you nothing went wrong.
> 
> When I saw cleanliness on there I was more than shocked. I purchased a Hyundai Sonata Limited Edition that was driven out of the dealership a little more than three weeks ago. I wash and vacuum it several times a week and always check to make sure PAX didn't leave garbage several times a day until after my last trip and use a car duster for the exterior. As for personal hygiene I do laundry once a week, bathe everyday, use deodorant and spray myself with smell good stuff. The other complaints I won't get into. Sometimes you get idiots for PAX. Luckily my ratings didn't go down. Best thing to do is move on.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

I got a one star from a rude passenger that was mad that I didn't know where to buy weed from.... I reported them to Uber. They still allowed them to rate me.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Give them a 1 rating right back. You can change your rating at Ubers website. Most say to wait 2 weeks to do the change but I have done it after a week with no problems.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Johnny Driver said:


> I had this happen yesterday. 1 pax left a bad report of Safety, Cleanliness and Professionalism all at the same time. All not true. My first bad reports that I have ever received. I think I know which Pax did it but not completely sure because there really was no problems at all with any of them. But I guess it could have been from a previous day. I really don't want this malicious liar in my car again. Is there any way to ask Uber not to match me up with whoever did this again?
> 
> I really wish that Uber would put the names of the Pax on the requests for pick up.


I wish that too and i will boot them to the curb,but dirty low life lies of rotten paxs,do anything for a dolar fare home,probably spent all his money onb alcohol and god knows what else.Take it out on the driver for their paranoid acting.


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

Johnny Driver said:


> I had this happen yesterday. 1 pax left a bad report of Safety, Cleanliness and Professionalism all at the same time. All not true. My first bad reports that I have ever received. I think I know which Pax did it but not completely sure because there really was no problems at all with any of them. But I guess it could have been from a previous day. I really don't want this malicious liar in my car again. Is there any way to ask Uber not to match me up with whoever did this again?
> 
> I really wish that Uber would put the names of the Pax on the requests for pick up.


Think I had the same person last night reported cleanliness issue bs. I keep my car clean



LAXGUY said:


> I am a high rated driver with about 5,000 trips. Long story short... one day I got so upset after waking up to these false claims from: cleanliness, navigation, and professionalism etc.
> That I decided to not make any money and instead walk in to an UBER office and see what's the deal.
> *** basically the lady behind the counter told me not to worry that she can see I am a high rated driver and that some riders have found out that by making up any complaint will reward them with some kind of small discount, credit, etc.***
> I replied well if you know this is happening what are you doing to fight this problem for us drivers?
> ... She replied: we are keeping an eye on those riders that are habitual complainer and we may deactivate them if we can determine that was the game.


Same answer they told me


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Terysmit said:


> Think I had the same person last night reported cleanliness issue bs. I keep my car clean
> 
> Same answer they told me


Good man,iat least you got some sort of answer.You know what is expected,ignore those lousy complaints then.We all know the ratings is flawed with Uber is reason why I unplugged it


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> Stars and reports. Completely anonymous. Completely arbitrary. Completely irrefutable due to the complete lack of any useful information attached to it. Cannot argue against that which I am unaware of. Cannot correct that which I do not know is wrong......Two things ( among many others ) drive good business; Data and Communications. We are given nothing of the sort. Ex, "Professionalism" covers more than enough subject matter to necessitate at least SOME level of specificity when filing and forwarding such a complaint. What about my professionalism did you find lacking exactly ? What area do you think needs attention ? etc, etc, etc........ Nope. Go self-evaluate. Or better yet; Guess...


If they rate low they should be required to explain


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Terysmit said:


> If they rate low they should be required to explain


I agree but still the odds are stacked against drivers,this why audio recording in your uber car is a must,just in caae


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> I agree but still the odds are stacked against drivers,this why audio recording in your uber car is a must,just in caae


I feel like you maybe didn't understand my premise; If a pax one-stars a driver without any form of communication/explanation as to why then the entire system is utterly pointless. I do ten and twelve hour shifts with almost 100% acceptance so they're almost all overlapping. Trying to sit down and figure out which pax dinged me and why is next to fkn impossible especially given the delay in posting such. Did they feel my vehicle/person was unkempt ? Did I seem to have an attitude ? Was my driving sh*t ??? 
I don't see where recording, audio or otherwise ( yes, I do both ), makes any difference to what I've proposed


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> I feel like you maybe didn't understand my premise; If a pax one-stars a driver without any form of communication/explanation as to why then the entire system is utterly pointless. I do ten and twelve hour shifts with almost 100% acceptance so they're almost all overlapping. Trying to sit down and figure out which pax dinged me and why is next to fkn impossible especially given the delay in posting such. Did they feel my vehicle/person was unkempt ? Did I seem to have an attitude ? Was my driving sh*t ???
> I don't see where recording, audio or otherwise ( yes, I do both ), makes any difference to what I've proposed


Cop it on the chin,and move on,don't worry who put us down,who cares,be better next time on next paxs


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> I got a one star from a rude passenger that was mad that I didn't know where to buy weed from.... I reported them to Uber. They still allowed them to rate me.


I got one for not wanting to cruise OBT to find the guy a hooker. It was the only uber trip i had in 2 weeks so it was really easy to figure out who, got an unprofessional-ism complaint as well.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I got one for not wanting to cruise OBT to find the guy a hooker. It was the only uber trip i had in 2 weeks so it was really easy to figure out who, got an unprofessional-ism complaint as well.


We get all sorts of paca,personally I don't engage in conversation with paca,just a polite yea or nay and hi and good bye,thank you for Using Uber.Simple majority it's fine but not always.I don't care what they think of my, not my problem and my job is to drive them and concentrate on the road.They are quite welcome to make themselves at home in my vehicle as long as they don't bind me lol.


----------



## nayeem (Jun 22, 2017)

Emp9 said:


> pax no longer 1 star you , they retaliate by reporting you for anything from dangerous driving to being intoxicated or felt uncomfortable.
> 
> uber has basically put ratings on the back burner and made it so pax can get you deactived faster than a low rating could.


Put a camera in your car it will solve the issue


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

nayeem said:


> Put a camera in your car it will solve the issue


Exactly. Had one up front on dash in your face since the first day. They see that little red light and ....no problems. Well, no major problems


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

nayeem said:


> Put a camera in your car it will solve the issue


 there is no proof you smell like weed or dont using a cam.


----------



## Brannens (Feb 8, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> Alcohol + pax access to ratings and red flags = disastrous consequences for driver ratings.


Not always true, my busiest times are Thursday Friday and Saturday nights and I maintain a 4.89 - 4.95 with nearly 3000 completed trips


----------



## sarasota (Jan 2, 2017)

Emp9 said:


> anyone have similar experiences yet?


I had that happen to me. But I can't see who wrote bad remarks so have to guess if *****y passenger that did it to get free ride or whatever gains from writing lies. Uber should at least let me know who wrote bad report so I can learn or whatever and remember what happened on trip. Otherwise I have no idea who wrote report.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

sarasota said:


> I had that happen to me. But I can't see who wrote bad remarks so have to guess if *****y passenger that did it to get free ride or whatever gains from writing lies. Uber should at least let me know who wrote bad report so I can learn or whatever and remember what happened on trip. Otherwise I have no idea who wrote report.


Nothing new from low paxs,always happens but Uber is aware of it.I not sure about in yr part of the world but in my part of the world I got told they are aware of small minority of paxs constantly complain ,as long as a driver doesn't get same issues of complaints on a regular basis you will fine.Just ignore itThese paxs on a watch list ,so take note of it but ignore it.


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

LAXGUY said:


> On another note I had a passenger walk out of my vehicle with my portable charger that I had let him use to charge his I phone.
> When I realized what he did it was to late to contact him directly because I had ended the trip... and so I contacted uber and explained what had happened and that I would like them to contact that rider for my property back.
> After many emails back in fourth... uber basically said we can't go around accusing riders and that I should keep an eye on my things more.
> Finally I went into an uber office and explained everything and told them that at this point I'm not interested in my property because I have made several good faith gestures on my part to retrieve my property and uber does not care about its partners
> ...


Haha. They must have known that it was probably just a threat as lawyer time would cost much more than your property. But they were thinking: how can we get this guy out of here? Well played.



sarasota said:


> I had that happen to me. But I can't see who wrote bad remarks so have to guess if *****y passenger that did it to get free ride or whatever gains from writing lies. Uber should at least let me know who wrote bad report so I can learn or whatever and remember what happened on trip. Otherwise I have no idea who wrote report.


They don't want you to know that because it could lead to personal confrontations and to potential lawsuits.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Johnny Driver said:


> Give them a 1 rating right back. You can change your rating at Ubers website. Most say to wait 2 weeks to do the change but I have done it after a week with no problems.


I'm not sure I believe Uber actually changes the pax rating. I have a feeling they send an automated response indicating that they had changed the rating, but don't change it.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> I'm not sure I believe Uber actually changes the pax rating. I have a feeling they send an automated response indicating that they had changed the rating, but don't change it.


I live in a small area and run late at night and I get about 25% of the same people all the time. The guy I gave a 1 to sent me a request for pick up and I looked at his rating and it has dropped from a 4.84 to a 4.77 since I last accept a ride from him. I won't pick him up again so I canceled. I think they did give him a change of rating or someone else gave him one I guess. Only a few days passed.


----------



## Jackpots (Dec 27, 2016)

Driv0rX said:


> I have facial expression of being pissed off always because i am a bit shy, when was driving two drunk girls they were asking "*do we annoy you*" this is why you look like this "*do you think we are stupid*" (because they running their mouth all day).
> 
> I just cannot make a happy or neutral face it just happens i look like i am pissed off all the time, hope i people don't think its because of them and get me in trouble.


It's a concern for me also, I was diagnosed with social anxiety several years ago, people can rate me down because of it for the same reasons you describe. People have all sorts of issues and problems they are dealing with that the passenger has no insight into but can negatively judge with poor ratings. Isn't that called discrimination which Uber says it opposes when directed at the passenger but what about when it is directed at the driver.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Driv0rX said:


> I had many people asking if i am okay when they get into car well i look pissed off but i just cannot help it wish there was a way to give drive little privacy from pax.
> 
> Sometimes you get 2 pax that mind their own business, other times they stare at me and keep quiet, this makes me shy and having even more angry facial expression.


If you wear a bandana over your mouth, they will never know you have angry face.


----------

